# Asus VG248QE Optimale Einstellung



## PhoenixEX (5. September 2014)

Hey Leute,

habe heute meinen Asus VG248QE bekommen 
Leider warte ich noch auf die Innenausstattung 
Aber bis dahin, will ich schon mal alles vorbereiten 
Ich habe vorhin über HDMI mal den Monitor angeschlossen und ich sah direkt, dass ich an den Einstellungen vieles verändern muss
Hat jemand zufällig nen Link oder Die Einstellung parat?
Also fürs Gaming, für den Standardmodus....
Danke
MfG

Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse:

Sollte am Netzteil im Gehäuse hinten(bei mir Fractal R4) viel Platz sein?
Ich habe ein Holztteil hinter dem Gehäuse das mein Netzteil bedeckt(Abstand ist ca 3cm)
Kann ich es dran lassen oder lieber entfernen(also das Holz)

Und dieses blöde Rot Grün Blau sehe ich in den Einstellungen auch nicht
Why??


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

> Ich habe vorhin über HDMI mal den Monitor angeschlossen und ich sah direkt, dass ich an den Einstellungen vieles verändern muss


HDMI + 144Hz = Geht nicht 
Schließe das Gerät via DVI-D an, dann sollte alles funktionieren. 



> Hat jemand zufällig nen Link oder Die Einstellung parat?


"Die Einstellung" gibt es bei einem Monitor nicht. Jeder Mensch empfindet Farben anders. Daraus resultiert das sich auch die Monitoreinstellungen stark unterscheiden. 
Von daher empfehle ich dir den Monitor selbst einzustellen. Genügend Hilfsmittel und Tools gibt es ja dafür. 

Monitortest

- Windows 7
Was die wenigsten wissen ist, das Windows 7 bereits ein eigenes Tool    integriert hat, um den Monitor passend einstellen zu können.
_Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> dccw.exe --> Enter_


----------



## PhoenixEX (5. September 2014)

Das HDMI und 144HZ zeitgleich nicht geht, hatte ich ja auch nicht gesagt

Hmmm
Das dumme ist, dass ich eine Win 8.1 Version habe
Sollte ich lieber eine 7 haben?


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

Nein, das macht eigentlich nichts. 
Drück die Windows-Taste + R und gib dann in das Feld dccw ein.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. September 2014)

Da jeder auf andre sachn wert legt musst du selbst an den settings tüffteln


----------



## PhoenixEX (5. September 2014)

ok weiß bescheid

und noch was
Kann mir jemand auf die letzte Frage ne Antwort geben?
Sollich dieses Holzteil jetzt abbauen oder lieber dran lassen?


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2014)

> Sollich dieses Holzteil jetzt abbauen oder lieber dran lassen?


Ich persönlich würde es abbauen. Bei meinem alten Schreibtisch hab ich das damals auch gemacht.


----------



## PhoenixEX (5. September 2014)

Ist meiner Meinung auch besser
Gut
Wird erledigt 
Ich danke euch
MfG


----------

